# [wifi with RT5390] No wireless extension

## vildric

Hi !

My wireless internet connection don't work with gentoo and the ralink RT5390 wifi card.

I installed linux-firmware becase my firmware is rt2800pci, I follow the instruction of the *Wifi doc page* of gentoo and my wifi still don't work. 

There is my kernel config :

```

 [*] Networking support --->

       -*- Wireless --->

                <*> cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

                 [*] cfg80212 wireless extensions compatibility

                <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

   Device Driver --->

              [*] Network device support --->

                        Wireless WAN --->

                              <M> Ralink driver support --->

                                       <M> Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx 

                                       [*] rt2800pci - support rt5390

```

I have also the support for PPP support and too the eeprom_93cx6 compiled as module else I had an unknow symbole error.

Now, when I modprob rt2800pci I have no error, no error in dmesg too, and ifconfig return :

```

enp4s0: bla

lo: bla 

wlp2s0: flags=4099<Up, BROADCAST, MULTICAST> mtu 1500

             ether e0:06:e6:88:5f:83 txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

              RX packets 0 bytes 0 (0.0 B)

              RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

              TX packets 0 bytes 0 (0.0 B)

              TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collision 0

```

like if my card was well recognized. But iwconfig return :

```

$ iwconfig

wlp2s0: no wireless extension

```

and wicd can't find any network.

Someone can help me?

Thanks!

----------

## pepi55

bump

In my case dmesg says that it recognized my chipset as 5390 and that it loaded the firmware.

Using built in modules and linux-firmware package. everything works but iwconfig reports no wireless extensions.

----------

## nix213

This is just a shot in the dark, but I'm noticing the only option available for this module is "nohwcrypt" which is false by default.  You might try loading the module with that turned on

```
modprobe rt2800pci nohwcrypt=1
```

On a side note, the patch for these kernel drivers orginally came from over here.  The new site for that vendor (ralinktech) is mediatek, and I found a link to some drivers or something over here (had to use google to find it, the 'linux' link on their page didn't send me to the right place).

There were some people over on the ubuntu forums who had some problems with these drivers though, and supposedly they got it working, although I'm not sure entirely what they did.  There's a link to a vendor driver in that thread though over here.  They look pretty different than the stuff I saw in the kernel though.  

 :Confused: 

----------

## pepi55

Apparently building the kernel drivers as modules fixed the issue somehow... 

i would like them to be build inside the kernel but that's out of the question. I wonder why... I think you could have the same problem? Just rebuild your kernel with rt2800 experimental rt5390 support as <M> instead of <*>

Device Drivers --> Networking support --> Wireless drivers --> Ralink --> rt2800 (i think that is the path)

for me it worked instantly at next boot with separate drivers

----------

